# Aussprache von /f/ zwischen Sonoren, insbesondere "Fünfe"



## Hutschi

*Moderatornotiz: Vom zitierten Thread abgespalten.*



Gernot Back said:


> Könntest du, das klänge aber bei Zahlen bis einschließlich fünf ohne die Dativ-Plural-Endung _-en_ wenig idiomatisch! Das "f" bei "fünfen" würde übrigens stimmhaft wie ein "w" ausgesprochen, so wie in _Fünf/we gerade sein lassen_!



Ich vermute, die Aussprache ist regional sehr unterschiedlich.

Zum Beispiel wird oft gesprochen: "Fümfe" oder "Fümpfe" (Dresden), die Aussprache mit "w" kannte ich nicht. In welcher Gegend ist das üblich?


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> In welcher Gegend ist das üblich?


Ich denke, das ist die Standardaussprache (die mit [v]!), so ähnlich wie bei _Düsseldorf/wern_ und _Hannov/weranern_. Ist das nicht das Vernersche Gesetz?


----------



## Hutschi

Hast Du dafür Literaturnachweise? Das würde mich interessieren.
Im Duden unter "Fünf" steht es nicht und "Fünfer" wird mit "f" gesprochen.
Ich habe versucht, es mit "w" bzw. "[v]" zu sprechen, ich kann es nicht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hast Du dafür Literaturnachweise? Das würde mich interessieren.
> Im Duden unter "Fünf" steht es nicht und "Fünfer" wird mit "f" gesprochen.
> Ich habe versucht, es mit "w" bzw. "[v]" zu sprechen, ich kann es nicht.


Als Norddeutscher würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, _Fün*f*er_ anders als mit [v] auszusprechen, es käme mir merkwürdig und unnatürlich vorkommen, hier ein [f] zu sagen.


----------



## bearded

Laut Wiktionary ist die Aussprache von 'fünfer' in Norddeutschland mit w [v] und in Süddeutschland mit f: Fünfer – Wiktionary.
Die norddeutsche Aussprache dieses Wortes war mir bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## berndf

Wobei mit "Süddeutschland" hier der oberdeutschen Sprachraum gemeint ist, also auch Orte wie Wien und Zürich aber nicht Orte wie Frankfurt oder Dresden. Das @Hutschi diese Aussprache so fremd ist, wundert mich eigentlich.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Wobei mit "Süddeutschland" hier der oberdeutschen Sprachraum gemeint ist, also auch Orte wie Wien und Zürich aber nicht Orte wie Frankfurt oder Dresden. Das @Hutschi diese Aussprache so fremd ist, wundert mich eigentlich.



Ich glaube, die Isoglosse geht mitten durch den sächsisch-thüringischen Raum. Im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt hört man beides, in Sachsen nur /f/.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ich glaube, die Isoglosse geht mitten durch den sächsisch-thüringischen Raum. Im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt hört man beides, in Sachsen nur /f/.


Ah ja, danke. Diese aus mittelelterlichen  kolonialen Mischdialekten entstandenen Dialekträume sind für mich (nicht zuletzt mangelnder Erfshrung) schwer einzuschätzen. Für mich ist das alles Mitteldeutsch, was offensichtlich in der Einfachheit nicht richtig ist. Weißt da, wie es in Thüringen ist?


----------



## Cliff Barnes

fünwe. 
aber: Hannofer


----------



## berndf

Cliff Barnes said:


> fünwe.
> aber: Hannofer


Wo, in Thüringen?


----------



## Cliff Barnes

in Hannover


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin zu lange weg, stamme aber aus Haselbach (itzgründisch-oberfränkischer Raum). Ich glaube, dort wurde auch "f" verwendet.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich "[v]" an dieser Stelle auch als "f" hören, wenn es nicht überdeutlich gesprochen wird.
In Dresden wird oft "n->m" gesprochen, also "Fümfe" oder "Fümpfe". "Pf" und "[v]" sind ja gar nicht so sehr verschieden.

Ich vermute, dass ich als Kind mit "f" geprägt wurde.

Meine Frau spricht es mit "[v]", also wie Fünwe, sie stammt aus Babelsberg (Potsdam).


----------



## berndf

Cliff Barnes said:


> in Hannover


Ja, es geht mir auch so. Ich spreche norddeutsch geprägtes Hochdeutsch und spreche _Fünfe_ mit [v], _Hannover_ und _Hafen_ aber mit [f]. Wenn ich Niederdeutsch spreche, was ich mehr schlecht als recht kann, auch _Hannover_ und _Hafen_ mit [v]. Als Jugendlicher und junger Erwachsener habe ich im Raum Frankfurt gelebt und kann südhessischen Akzent zumindest einigermaßen imitieren, auch wenn nicht nativ sprechen. Ich würde dann alle drei Wörter mit [v] aussprechen.


----------



## AirbusA321LR

Fünf = f
Fünfe = w
Hannover/Hannoveraner = f
Düsseldorf/Düsseldorfer = f
Hafen/Bremerhaven/Bremerhavener = f

Alles andere würde sehr seltsam klingen. Gilt zumindest für die Region Niedersachsen/NRW.
Wobei ich nicht ganz ausschließen will, dass mir vielleicht im Vollrausch auch schon mal ein "Düsseldorwer" rausgerutscht sein könnte.


----------



## Kajjo

AirbusA321LR said:


> Fünf = f
> Fünfe = w
> Hannover/Hannoveraner = f
> Düsseldorf/Düsseldorfer = f
> Hafen/Bremerhaven/Bremerhavener = f


So spreche ich es auch aus. Das halte ich auch für standardsprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt demnach hier zwei standardsprachliche Ausspracheformen. Interessant.

Ergänzung: Die stimmhafte Form ist schon alt, Beispiel:  "fünf knehte vor und fünve nach" - Konrad von Würzburg Konrads von W?rzburg Partonopier und Meliur


----------



## Gernot Back

Cliff Barnes said:


> fünwe.
> aber: Hannofer


Die Frage ging nicht um _Han*no*ver_, sondern um _Hannove*ra*ner_! Während die Stadt mit stimmlosem [f] ausgesprochen wird, werden deren Einwohner mit stimmhaftem [v] ausgesprochen. Ich habe das als Standardbeispiel für das Vernersche Gesetz im Deutschen gelernt, an dem ich gerade angesichts dieses Threads mit Beispielen unbetonter Folgesilben und dennoch stimmhafter Aussprache mehr und mehr zweifele.


----------



## Hutschi

Würde das dann zu stimmlosen "f" in "Fünfer" führen, wie im Duden angegeben ist?


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Würde das dann zu stimmlosen "f" in "Fünfer" führen, wie im Duden angegeben ist?


Wahrscheinlich sollte man bei der Zahl _fünf _von einem grundsätzlich stimmhaften [v] ausgehen, das nur durch Auslautverhärtung zu einem stimmlosen [f] wird, so ähnlich wie bei _Nerv _[f] (Sg.) vs. _Nerven _[v] (Pl.) oder _naiv _[f] (unflektiert) vs. _naiven _[v] (flektiert). Nicht ohne Grund schreibt man die Zahl _fünf _auf Englisch ja mit _v _(_five_).


----------



## Hutschi

Bei Nerven gibt Wiktionary aber stimmlose Aussprache [ˈnɛʁfn̩], allerdings beim Verb: nerven – Wiktionary, wahrscheinlich liegt das am "verschluckten" "e".
Duden: Lautschrift: [_…fn̩_] Duden | nerven | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Ich kannte auch hier die stimmhafte Aussprache bisher nicht.

Ergänzung: Die lateinische Form wird beim Duden stimmhaft angegeben: [_ˈnɛrvʊs_] 
Nervensystem auch stimmlos:
Betonung: _Nẹrvensystem _
Lautschrift: [_ˈnɛrfn̩zʏsteːm_]


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Wahrscheinlich sollte man bei der Zahl _fünf _von einem grundsätzlich stimmhaften [v] ausgehen


In _Fünf_ nicht, aber in _fünfe_. Das englische _five _ist auch von der zweisilbigen Version abgeleitet, das _e_ ist nur stumm geworden. Die allophonische Verteilung der Aussprachen [f] und [v] für /f/ war wohl, dass [v] nur zwischen Sonoren zum tragen kam, nicht aber am Wortende. Es muss wohl zumindest Varietäten gegeben haben, die auch am Wortanfang [v] hatten. So werden die _v_ in _Vater_ und_ Vogel_ erklärt. Später ging das wieder verloren und _v_ und _f_ wurde erratisch verwendet. Phonologisch gibt es keinen Grund Vater mit _v_ und Falter mit _f_ zu schreiben. Aber intervokalisches stimmloses [f] in Hannover und Hafen ist eindeutig oberdeutscher Einfluss, als oberdeutsch und hochdeutsch noch dasselbe war. Die Verhärtung von [v] zu [f] stammt wahrscheinlich aus der mittelhochdeutschen Periode mit dem Ursprung im bairischen Sprachraum.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Experiment:
Ich habe gesagt, dass ich es in "fünfe" nicht stimmhaft sprechen kann - oder nur unter Schwierigkeiten, mit Anstrengung.
Bei "elfe" und "zwölfe" habe ich dagegen keine Probleme, obwohl ich es normalerweise auch stimmlos spreche.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

> werden deren Einwohner mit stimmhaftem [v] ausgesprochen.



Natürlich nicht. Die Pferde übrigens auch nicht.



> ähnlich wie bei _Nerv _[f] (Sg.) vs. _Nerven _[v] (Pl.)



Nerven [f]


----------



## berndf

Cliff Barnes said:


> Natürlich nicht.


So natürlich ist das nicht. _Hannoveraner _mit [v] ist durchaus verbreitet, auch wenn die Aussprache mit [f] die vorwiegende ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> bei _Nerv _[f] (Sg.) vs. _Nerven _[v] (Pl.)


*Wer in diesem Forum spricht denn "die Nerven" mit [v] aus?*

Ich habe bisher ausschließlich [f] gehört und würde "die Nerwen" nicht einmal wirklich spontan verstehen. Das klingt grundfalsch für mich. Das gilt sowohl für das Substantiv im Plural als auch für das Verb "nerven". Ich spreche alles mit [f].



Gernot Back said:


> _naiv _[f] (unflektiert) vs. _naiven _[v]


Hier stimme ich zu. Da spreche auch ich den Unterschied bei der Flektion und "Naivität" auch mit [v].


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Hier stimme ich zu. Da spreche auch ich den Unterschied bei der Flektion und "Naivität" auch mit [v].


Ich glaube, dies ist ein anders gelagerter Fall. Bei _naiv_ herrscht das Verständnis vor, dass es sich um ein romanisches Lehnwort handelt und das <v> ist tatsächlich ein phonemisches /v/ und das [f] in der unflektierten Form ist das Allophon aufgrund der Auslautverhärtung; zumindest synchronisch analysiert. Diachronisch wäre noch zu erwähnen, das das unflektierte Wort ursprünglich, dem Französischen folgend, unflektiert mit <f> geschrieben wurde. D.h. hier wurde dem Reflex der altfranzösischen Auslautverhärtung gefolgt.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Wer in diesem Forum spricht denn "die Nerven" mit [v] aus?


Ich! Ich spreche übrigens auch _nervös_ mit [v] aus, dessen weitere Verbreitung könnte aber auch wieder mit dem Vernerschen Gesetz zu tun haben, da dort ja -im Unterschied zu _Nerven_- die Endsilbe betont ist. Ich sage aber auch _Düsseldor*f*er_ standardmäßig mit [v], wo die Folgesilbe wieder unbetont ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> auch _nervös_ mit [v]


Ich auch, aber ganz gewiss nicht "Nerven" [nerfen]!


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Ich auch, aber ganz gewiss nicht "Nerven" [nerfen]!


Wie gesagt, ich halte die stimmhafte Aussprache des labiodentalen Reibelautes in _Nerven _und _Düsseldorfern _für genauso normal wie jene in _Naivität _und _Hannoveranern_.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ich! Ich spreche übrigens auch _nervös_ mit [v] aus, dessen weitere Verbreitung könnte aber auch wieder mit dem Vernerschen Gesetz zu tun haben, da dort ja -im Unterschied zu _Nerven_- die Endsilbe betont ist.


Ich glaube nicht, _Nerven_ mit [v] noch als standardsprachlich gelten kann. Das ist m.E. eindeutig lokalsprachlich.

_Nervös_ ist eine separate Entlehnung aus dem Französischen aus dem 18. Jahrhundert und steht nicht in direkter Ableitungsbeziehung zu _Nerv_, einem lateinischen Lehnwort aus dem 16. Jahrhundert. Direkt von _Nerv_ abgeleitete Wörter wie _nervig_ behalten die stimmlose Aussprache.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich glaube nicht, _Nerven_ mit [v] noch als standardsprachlich gelten kann. Das ist m.E. eindeutig lokalsprachlich.
> 
> _Nervös_ ist eine separate Entlehnung aus dem Französischen aus dem 18. Jahrhundert und steht nicht in direkter Ableitungsbeziehung zu _Nerv_, einem lateinischen Lehnwort aus dem 16. Jahrhundert. Direkt von _Nerv_ abgeleitete Wörter wie _nervig_ behalten die stimmlose Aussprache.


Ich sehe das bei diesem Wort auch so und spreche _Nerven_ und_ nervig _mit  [f] und _nervös_ mit [v]


----------

